# Wellbutrin to help with hyper symptoms?



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

Has anyone here been on Wellbutrin in order to assist with the symptoms of being hyperthyroid until the meds/labs/hormones are regulated?

I was on Pristiq before (stopped over the last 3 months because my levels were regulated) and now that we're on the roller coaster again I'm not sure it was that helpful. I still had mood swings and crying spells on Pristiq, and I have a friend who was on Wellbutrin pretty successfully.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Labs in 1/2 to upper 3/4 range will help your symptoms. I don't have experience with anti depressants but do know that moving thyroid levels can create havoc on emotions.

:hugs:


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I have never heard of Wellbutrin in this context. I take Lexapro and did prior to my diagnosis and it was increased from 10 mg to 20 mg and it worked great for me.


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Wellbutrin for hyper? That really doesn't sound right. Wellbutrin is actually a speed of sorts. I can not see that benefiting someone with hyperthyroid. I am hypo and asked the doc for it because it increases energy and lifts depression. Perhaps Lexapro would be a better choice for you as I tried that and it really slowed me down.

PS: Wellbutrin is known to increase anxiety in some.


----------



## bcoceo85 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have been taking Welbutrin for the last month. My doc gave it to me to take at bedtime. I was having trouble sleeping at night and also was real moody. It seems to have helped me a great deal, but I am Hypothyroid...


----------



## Misvenus000 (Apr 26, 2012)

Ive taken Wellbutrin before but that was because of my anger and frustration issues. For some reason I was getting angry over little things and I thought it was just associated with my stress. My doctor at the time put me on Wellbutrin but I had adverse side effects. I had restless leg syndrome and I felt like I had the flu for weeks. I finally stopped taking it and my symptoms stopped. Just be careful when you do take it. If there are any side effects associated with anything I went through be sure to talk to your doctor because they can be permanent. For me it was not but everyone is different. I would at least try it to see if it helps you. You never can tell. Everyone has different effects when taking medications.


----------

